# Ian May rebuild



## JhnBssll (13 May 2019)

As you may know I recently purchased this tired old Ian May masquerading as a Colnago.







I thought I would start up a new thread to document its revival  I'll update it as I progress and it will give me a place to ask the daft questions I'm bound to have  I'm currently mid-fettle but I'll pop the first update up shortly


----------



## wisdom (13 May 2019)

Looking forward to this thread.
Nice frame by the way.


----------



## otek59 (13 May 2019)

Me too keep the updates coming


----------



## JhnBssll (13 May 2019)

Thanks, I do love a good project and hope to have some fun with this one 

The plan is to strip the frame of paint and make any adjustments or changes before repainting it in blue and ivory, although this may change if my painting skills aren't up to the job  It's been a while since I last wielded a rattle can in anger 

Components have started turning up, I've been scouring eBay since I bought the frame and have a few decent bits on the way already. I've mostly gone for Campag Chorus as a middle of the road offering to match the middle of the road frame 

Hubs were first to arrive, I test fitted them this evening.









Great success, the hubs fit in the drop outs 

Next up were brakes. Here I encountered the first problem - the slightly more modern style brake calipers have the recessed nuts that require a larger diameter hole in the rear of the frame and forks but the frame had a 5mm hole all the way through. I considered using alternative calipers but I like the look of these and think they'll suit the overall style I'm aiming for so decided to machine out the frame and forks  Sorry 









So with those first few bits fitted she looks like this...









Pleased with progress I decided to whip the bits off again and smear some nitromors on the downtube to see how stubborn the paint was going to be when I tackle it for real. Of course my small test patch soon turned in to the whole downtube and headtube 









The gold top layer of paint melted at the sight of the nitromors; the original red underneath it was far more stubborn but it comes away with some elbow grease and a wire brush. I suspect I'll spend a few evenings this week in the garage making a mess  Here's how she's looking for now...










The frame fittings are far neater with the thick gold paint removed, it really is rather nice under there  I'll post more pics as more bits arrive and more paint is removed  I think I'll tackle the forks first as I'll be able to completely strip them, prime them and paint them fairly fast allowing me to see if the colours work as intended... Sounds like a plan anyway


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2019)

Coming along nicely. 

Normally I'd have suggested that you don't drill out the rear brake bridge (just use a front calliper with the longer bolt) but there is plenty of 'meat' on that 3 piece one to do it.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 May 2019)

What was the decal on the red? It does not look like Ian May.


----------



## JhnBssll (14 May 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> What was the decal on the red? It does not look like Ian May.



I could definitely make out "MAY" but the first bit was obscured. It certainly looks like the Ian May downtube graphics I've seen to date.


----------



## JhnBssll (15 May 2019)

Some more progress this evening, I've managed to strip the last of the paint from the frame and forks  The frame is in excellent shape bar one small dent on the top tube - I haven't decided if I'm going to leave it as evidence of battles won or fill it yet. I suspect I'll fill it 












Next up for the frame is some rust treatment in a few patches then a clean and degrease before priming 

I managed to source some Ian May decals on eBay which arrived today  I've just ordered some new Reynolds decals as the original was different to the one that has come with the set and I may as well do it right 






Thats all for now, more updates as I progress


----------



## wisdom (15 May 2019)

Loving this one.keep em coming.


----------



## midlife (15 May 2019)

Lovely shorelines on those lugs . A modern thin powder coat might be in order to show the frame off..


----------



## JhnBssll (15 May 2019)

No work on the bicycle this evening but a few more bits arrived in the post for me 






I should clarify that the Di2 wireless unit is for another build


----------



## JhnBssll (17 May 2019)

I had a few hours spare this evening so I spent a bit of time in the garage. Progress today:

Filled the dent in the top tube, might need another skim but I'll prime it first and see.






I sanded the remnants of the old primer off about half of the frame, I'll hopefully finish the other half over the weekend. Once sanded there are a few spots of rust to treat before priming.









I got a lot done on the forks - I sanded them back to bare metal then rust treated the few small spots. With that all cleared up I cleaned and degreased them before priming them...












I'll give them a light sand with P1200 when I get a chance then give them a colour coat and see how they look


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2019)

@JhnBssll lugs and top cable guide look very similar to mine , is the tubing normal profile or squashed aero like mine ?


----------



## JhnBssll (18 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @JhnBssll lugs and top cable guide look very similar to mine , is the tubing normal profile or squashed aero like mine ?



The tubes are round, not squashed. Had an exciting development today - I finished sanding the bottom bracket area ready for rust treatment and found this...






"014 IMC"  So it would appear it's a real Ian May made by Ian himself, and potentially only the 14th one he made  I think I may need to take a bit more care of it now 

Anyway, forks have their first colour coat this morning... The blue looks rather nice 






I need to do some digging now I have the frame number to see if I can find out anything more about the bike


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> The tubes are round, not squashed. Had an exciting development today - I finished sanding the bottom bracket area ready for rust treatment and found this...
> 
> 
> "014 IMC"  So it would appear it's a real Ian May made by Ian himself, and potentially only the 14th one he made  I think I may need to take a bit more care of it now
> ...



Ooh very interesting indeed


----------



## JhnBssll (18 May 2019)

Finished prepping the frame this evening and gave it a coat of primer  A few imperfections to deal with in the morning when its cured but pleased overall 










I got a second coat of colour on the forks too which are looking rather good now


----------



## wisdom (18 May 2019)

Are you using a spray gun or rattle can?Its looking good.


----------



## JhnBssll (18 May 2019)

wisdom said:


> Are you using a spray gun or rattle can?Its looking good.



Rattle can I'm afraid so the finish wont be perfect but I'll give it a good go. I'm no stranger to them but have never achieved a perfect finish to date


----------



## Paulus (19 May 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Finished prepping the frame this evening and gave it a coat of primer  A few imperfections to deal with in the morning when its cured but pleased overall
> 
> View attachment 467046
> View attachment 467044
> ...


I really like the shade of blue you are applying


----------



## carpenter (19 May 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Rattle can I'm afraid so the finish wont be perfect but I'll give it a good go. I'm no stranger to them but have never achieved a perfect finish to date



Bloody hell - bit of an expert with the rattle can as far as I can see


----------



## wisdom (19 May 2019)

carpenter said:


> Bloody hell - bit of an expert with the rattle can as far as I can see


My thoughts hence the question.Brilliant job.


----------



## JhnBssll (19 May 2019)

haha thanks guys. It comes with plenty of experience of swearing whilst stripping off new paint in the past 

I've put a coat of Ivory on the fork lugs and sprayed the frame this evening  I've used all the blue so I'm hoping there's no touching up to be done, otherwise I'll be ordering a new can and giving it another coat 









All being well I'll mask up the blue tomorrow evening once it's nicely cured and spray the lugs ivory to match the forks 

I'm still waiting on the correct Reynolds decals so it'll be on hold until they arrive before i can apply them and laquer it up  You wait, that'll be the bit where it all goes wrong


----------



## JhnBssll (19 May 2019)

It's going to need another coat, more paint ordered


----------



## midlife (19 May 2019)

Are you going for different coloured lugs?


----------



## JhnBssll (19 May 2019)

midlife said:


> Are you going for different coloured lugs?



Yeah I'm going for ivory lugs with gold detailing around the edges  No idea how it will look, but it seems like a good idea


----------



## midlife (20 May 2019)

It's a lovely looking blue  personally I'd show off the blue and the lugs with just the lug lining.


----------



## carpenter (20 May 2019)

or perhaps just white/cream lug lining?


----------



## JhnBssll (20 May 2019)

carpenter said:


> or perhaps just white/cream lug lining?



I quite like that idea, and it's closer to the original paint scheme... Hmm...


----------



## funk2monk (22 May 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> It's going to need another coat, more paint ordered


I'm really impressed with the finish you have achieved using a rattle can. I'm debating to do the same on an old Armstrong. What paint are you using?
I've seen this spray.bike paint which is apparently a dry powder coat application and seems to give a good finish. Has anyone used this before? They do a classic range of colours as well as fluorescent and standard colours. It is marketed as a non drip application?
Looking forward to the finished pictures.


----------



## chriswoody (22 May 2019)

funk2monk said:


> I'm really impressed with the finish you have achieved using a rattle can. I'm debating to do the same on an old Armstrong. What paint are you using?
> I've seen this spray.bike paint which is apparently a dry powder coat application and seems to give a good finish. Has anyone used this before? They do a classic range of colours as well as fluorescent and standard colours. It is marketed as a non drip application?
> Looking forward to the finished pictures.



I used Spray.bike paint on my Bamboo Bike build, it is really easy to apply and drip free as they say. There are a number of photos of the bike being sprayed in my thread. The big but though, is in the fact that the paints are matt finish and in order to get a nice shiny finish, you need to to spray several coats of Laquer over the top and even then, I'm not sure that you would get the fully depth of colour you see here. Also the Laquer is defiantly not drip free and quite difficult to get a good finish with. It's probably much easier to leave everything as a matt finish, or just spray a couple of coats of Laquer and go for a satin finish. 

@JhnBssll, this is a lovely build though and the finish is really good. Can't wait to see the finished frame.


----------



## JhnBssll (24 May 2019)

A bit more progress this afternoon after my paint stocks were replenished by yodel yesterday 

In my last update I showed a sneak peak of the fork lug painted ivory. It looked great when dry, right up until I peeled back the masking and found a hole in the bag a few inches down the fork leg which had left a nice ivory stripe across the otherwise perfect blue  Since this is a project I'm in no hurry to finish I decided to strip all the paint off the forks and start again 

So after an evening of stripping yesterday and a few hours this afternoon prepping and spraying the frame and forks now look like this...






















I'm now in a quandry about how to proceed with the lugs. The options are:

- Original plan; mask them up, spray them Ivory. I think it would look great, but is a lot of work to get the masking done properly.

- Revised plan suggested above by @carpenter; line them with Ivory. Again I think it would look great and is close to the original paint scheme (red with white lining) but I'm confident I'd make a mess of it  So if I choose this route I'll need someone to do it for me 

- Wimp out; leave the frame plain blue and just laquer over the top of it as is. It would still look nice but I'd probably regret not trying a little harder in the long run 

I've got a while to think on it, no hurry to get it done


----------



## EltonFrog (24 May 2019)

I like the sound of your original plan.


----------



## midlife (24 May 2019)

Different coloured lugs are a bit marmite. If you want something Ivory then perhaps the head tube and a seat tube panel? I know this is in black and red but but you see the idea....


----------



## wisdom (25 May 2019)

I am hooked on this thread as my old orbit 10 speed roadie is in bits in the garage roof.
Frames a bit tatty and would look nice repainted and rebuilt.its got a red and white fade on the paint.
I wonder if this could be replicated with car based rattle cans.
Would like to re decal but can only find a couple.
Food for thought though.


----------



## JhnBssll (25 May 2019)

wisdom said:


> I am hooked on this thread as my old orbit 10 speed roadie is in bits in the garage roof.
> Frames a bit tatty and would look nice repainted and rebuilt.its got a red and white fade on the paint.
> I wonder if this could be replicated with car based rattle cans.
> Would like to re decal but can only find a couple.
> Food for thought though.



Sounds like a fun project to me  I'm sure you could buy a couple of can of spray paint and practice the fade effect before you tried it on the frame, doesnt sound particularly easy though  Only one way to find out 

I've decided to paint the lugs as per the original plan. I experimented with a fine brush and, as predicted, I'm terrible at lining  So I bought a proper craft knife and some decent masking tape and set to masking up the forks (again).





This time I was careful to properly cover each fork leg - I bagged each one individually rather than trying to bag them both together and tape up the hole in between - as this is where it went wrong last week  With them masked and triple checked I sprayed the lug and left it for 10 mins or so before removing the bags and the masking around the bearing seat. I'll leave the rest of the masking for another hour or two for the paint to touch dry before trying to remove it but if it's half as good as the edge I've achieved on the bearing seat I'll be ecstatic 






Only time will tell but I'll update later one way or another  If it's gone well I'll start masking up the frame until the forks are dry enough to fit the Reynolds decals then laquer  For some reason I was sent two sets of decals, both on different layout backing sheets but otherwise apparently identical...





At least it means I get another shot at messing the forks up


----------



## JhnBssll (25 May 2019)

I'm chalking this one down as a success  The masking tape came away cleanly and I have avoided the dreaded overspray this time around  I think the colour scheme looks ace too, although I may be slightly biased 






So with the paint on I decided to apply the decals to the fork legs...






I'll leave them overnight now and put some lacquer on tomorrow  Hopefully it won't react and ruin everything but I'm waiting on painting the frame lugs just in case


----------



## JhnBssll (25 May 2019)

I'm so impatient 

I've lacquered the forks 









Some minor blemishes but overall I'm really pleased with them. I just hope no bugs land on them while they're curing overnight 

I'm going to go back in to the garage shortly and start masking the frame up


----------



## JhnBssll (26 May 2019)

Last update for the night - I rather lost track of time 

I masked up the decal area's of the frame and sprayed them Ivory. Waited for it to dry, unmasked and was pleased with the result:





I realised I didn't have enough Ivory paint left to do the lugs, so I have left them for now. I will try and get hold of more paint tomorrow if possible  In the meantime I realised there was now nothing stopping me from applying the decals 






So there she is, looking rather splendid even if I do say so myself  Just the lugs to spray and a few coats of lacquer and the frame is finished  Just the rest to do then...


----------



## EltonFrog (26 May 2019)

It looks bloody ACE.


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2019)

You are doing a good job . I like the colour blue you have chosen .
Your finger must be aching from pressing the top of the aerosol cans ? 
Cycle frames are not the easiest of things to spray with all their sides and bits in the way but you look to have done a very good job .


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Last update for the night - I rather lost track of time
> 
> I masked up the decal area's of the frame and sprayed them Ivory. Waited for it to dry, unmasked and was pleased with the result:
> 
> ...


Did you try your colour scheme out on the garage door first ?


----------



## JhnBssll (26 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Did you try your colour scheme out on the garage door first ?



I wondered if anyone would spot that 

I'm quite convinced it will have subconciously affected my decision, having been stood next to it when I chose the colours


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> I wondered if anyone would spot that
> 
> I'm quite convinced it will have subconciously affected my decision, having been stood next to it when I chose the colours


Nothing wrong with those colours .


----------



## midlife (26 May 2019)

That looks really nice


----------



## JhnBssll (26 May 2019)

I masked the lugs up this morning before whipping to the shop to get more paint  It took over an hour to carefully mask and trim the tape back with a craft knife.












With that done I bagged the tubes and double checked there were no holes...






When I was happy I sprayed the lugs, now waiting for it to dry before I can peel back the tape to see how it's gone 






All being well I'll wipe it down in an hour or so and give it some lacquer 

Thanks for all the positive comments, I'm really pleased with how it has gone so far


----------



## JhnBssll (26 May 2019)

Well the lug painting isn't perfect but it's certainly good enough - the paint has crept under the tape in a couple of places but it's only minimal and you have to be up close to see it  For my first effort at painting a bicycle frame I'm going to say its good enough 













Next job is to infill the holes in the lugs with the gold enamel paint and a small brush, then I'll give it a wipe down to degrease it and lacquer it  I'm resisting the temptation to 'fix' the imperfections because when I have tried to do so in the past I've made things much worse


----------



## EltonFrog (26 May 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Well the lug painting isn't perfect but it's certainly good enough - the paint has crept under the tape in a couple of places but it's only minimal and you have to be up close to see it  For my first effort at painting a bicycle frame I'm going to say its good enough
> 
> View attachment 468163
> View attachment 468164
> ...



Looks great. What brand of paint are you using?


----------



## wisdom (26 May 2019)

That looks brilliant


----------



## tom73 (26 May 2019)




----------



## JhnBssll (26 May 2019)

CarlP said:


> Looks great. What brand of paint are you using?



Thanks  Here is the paint I used...


----------



## carpenter (26 May 2019)

First effort with bike frame - wow


----------



## wisdom (26 May 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Thanks  Here is the paint I used...
> 
> View attachment 468173


Was that from a local motor factors?


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2019)

One way I found for lining around the lugs was to paint in the edges as best as I could using enamel with a small paintbrush and then to run my finger back over it . A bit like smearing it .
Enamel paint uses a different solvent to cellulose or acrylic paint so any mistakes can be removed using white spirit on a rag.


----------



## JhnBssll (26 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> One way I found for lining around the lugs was to paint in the edges as best as I could using enamel with a small paintbrush and then to run my finger back over it . A bit like smearing it .
> Enamel paint uses a different solvent to cellulose or acrylic paint so any mistakes can be removed using white spirit on a rag.



I'm using a similar technique to infill the lug holes - I'm using gold metallic enamel paint and wiping off any errors  Only downside is it takes an age to dry so have to wait a few hours before repositioning the frame for fear of it running 






Since the messy bit is largely done for the time being I have had a tidy up in the garage whilst waiting for the enamel to dry... I've just put these bits to one side for a bit of spit and polish later, I'll probably strip and rebuild the hubs at some point too


----------



## EltonFrog (26 May 2019)

The gold is an interesting choice, it’ll look fab I think, but I think I would have infilled in blue. 

Looking forward to seeing this finished.


----------



## JhnBssll (26 May 2019)

I chose the gold to match the Reynolds decals  Blue would have been easier as I could have masked the holes before spraying the lugs but thought this would give it an extra level of detail


----------



## EltonFrog (26 May 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> I chose the gold to match the Reynolds decals  Blue would have been easier as I could have masked the holes before spraying the lugs but thought this would give it an extra level of detail


Ah yes, I get that now.


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2019)

bloody brilliant , love the colours , they go really well together


----------



## JhnBssll (26 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> bloody brilliant , love the colours , they go really well together



Thanks  Quite a few hours invested so far, this last bit of painting is dragging  I've now painted 4 of the in-fills, 4 more to go  I've just done the one next to the Reynolds decal to highlight the reason for the gold colour choice


----------



## otek59 (26 May 2019)

I’ve got a couple frames that I want to spray and your posts are very inspirational.


----------



## JhnBssll (26 May 2019)

otek59 said:


> I’ve got a couple frames that I want to spray and your posts are very inspirational.



Thanks, I look forward to seeing your project threads in the near future 

Two more in-fills done, 2 to go...


----------



## JhnBssll (26 May 2019)

I'm getting a bit more cocky with the paint now, last 2 in-fills done. I'll wait a few hours then degrease and lacquer


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2019)

stunning ….


----------



## Paulus (26 May 2019)

I said before that I love the blue of the frame, Now you have finished it I love it even more. I can't wait to see the finished built up bike.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 May 2019)

That’s looking FAB.


----------



## otek59 (26 May 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Thanks, I look forward to seeing your project threads in the near future
> 
> Two more in-fills done, 2 to go...
> 
> View attachment 468222


Don’t hold your breath, my projects tend to take a long time


----------



## JhnBssll (26 May 2019)

Degreased and lacquered 












I'm going to leave it overnight now and potentially give it another coat of lacquer in the morning  I'll try and get some better pics tomorrow too, my phone battery died


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2019)

I used Revell gold enamel on one of my frames and found that it dried quickly and was able to paint over it with clear acrylic lacquer to seal it .


----------



## JhnBssll (27 May 2019)

Decided it didn't need any more lacquer so I've popped the forks in and hung her up out of the way. I'm away for a few days on a training course now, really pleased to have got the painting finished before I go as it gives it some time to cure before I go any further 









The rims behind her are mavic open elite's that I'll be lacing to the Chorus hubs at some point


----------



## Vantage (27 May 2019)

That sir, is a work of art. You should be proud.


----------



## gareth01244 (27 May 2019)

Looks really good, liking the colour scheme, if you don't mind me asking what are your thoughts on the eBay decals? I have them saved on my ebay list but have yet to order a set, 
Thanks


----------



## JhnBssll (27 May 2019)

gareth01244 said:


> Looks really good, liking the colour scheme, if you don't mind me asking what are your thoughts on the eBay decals? I have them saved on my ebay list but have yet to order a set,
> Thanks



I have nothing to compare them with regards accuracy but quality wise they were good. Easy to apply and the vinyl is quite thin so not too pronounced once lacquered 

Thanks all again for the comments, I am indeed rather pleased with my efforts and look forward to building her up over the coming weeks


----------



## Kempstonian (27 May 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> I have nothing to compare them with regards accuracy but quality wise they were good. Easy to apply and the vinyl is quite thin so not too pronounced once lacquered
> 
> Thanks all again for the comments, I am indeed rather pleased with my efforts and look forward to building her up over the coming weeks


If the rest of the bike keeps up to the standard of the frame, it will look quite spectacular! Looking forward to seeing it completed


----------



## Leaway2 (29 May 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Only time will tell but I'll update later one way or another  If it's gone well I'll start masking up the frame until the forks are dry enough to fit the Reynolds decals then laquer  For some reason I was sent two sets of decals, both on different layout backing sheets but otherwise apparently identical...
> 
> View attachment 468047
> 
> At least it means I get another shot at messing the forks up



You'll just have to buy another frame/forks!


----------



## T4tomo (29 May 2019)

Looks fantastic, you've done a hell of a good job on that.


----------



## JhnBssll (30 May 2019)

I'm home from a tough 3 day training course. What better way to relax and unwind than retire to the garage for some polishing 

Brake calipers first, for no other reason than they happened to be top of the pile of bits on the work bench. I used a dremel and some polishing compound and was able to get a fairly good finish relatively quickly - I'm not aiming for perfection, just a bit of shine to the original patina 










Next on the pile was the rear mech so it got the same treatment and on it went...






Next up were the hubs which is where I have hit another stumbling block. Whilst I checked them over on arrival, after a clean and polish I've found 2 hairline cracks in the body of the rear hub  I suspect its scrap which is rather sad.






Anyway i popped them on...






I also test fitted the saddle and temporary seat post (I have a shinier one on the way )...









I've arranged to have the lbs press the headset cups in on Saturday. Normally I would bang them in with a lump of wood and a hammer but they have a press that will be kinder on the soft rattlecan paint


----------



## JhnBssll (31 May 2019)

I spent a few minutes in the garage this afternoon as a few more bits had arrived... I loosely assembled a few bits to see what she looks like then broke it down again ready for headset installation tomorrow


----------



## AndyRM (31 May 2019)

Wow. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## otek59 (31 May 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> I spent a few minutes in the garage this afternoon as a few more bits had arrived... I loosely assembled a few bits to see what she looks like then broke it down again ready for headset installation tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 468770
> View attachment 468769


The more I see of your work more impressed I am


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Jun 2019)

Headset is in  I had to create a makeshift crown race out of part of another headset but it seems to work a treat 

I've ordered spokes so hopefully I'll be able to build the wheels in the near future. I've also ordered a cartridge bottom bracket as it seems I cant get a spindle the right length for the one I've got  It was that or replace the chainset with an older one but I rather like the one I've got 

My current dilemma is whether to go with black or white brake cable outers... I'm erring towards white at the moment... Please excuse the electrical tape on the fork crown, I didnt want to risk a brake/downtube interface


----------



## Vantage (1 Jun 2019)

White is more 'elegant' imo. 
That's what I did on mine anyway.


----------



## wisdom (1 Jun 2019)

Looks fantastic.
You have done a great job.
White outers would look great in my opinion.
They would really set the frame off.


----------



## otek59 (1 Jun 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Headset is in  I had to create a makeshift crown race out of part of another headset but it seems to work a treat
> 
> I've ordered spokes so hopefully I'll be able to build the wheels in the near future. I've also ordered a cartridge bottom bracket as it seems I cant get a spindle the right length for the one I've got  It was that or replace the chainset with an older one but I rather like the one I've got
> 
> ...


It just gets better and better, it’s good to see it out of the garage


----------



## otek59 (1 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> White is more 'elegant' imo.
> That's what I did on mine anyway.


plus 1 for white


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

Another vote for white


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2019)

White shows all the dirt


----------



## Vantage (1 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> White shows all the dirt


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Jun 2019)

I've ordered white 

Also ordered some tyres (not white) and some brake blocks (also not white)


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jun 2019)

I'd have gone for silver 'braided' outers,


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I'd have gone for silver 'braided' outers,
> 
> 
> View attachment 468994



They're different, they'd look nice on my Eastway.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jun 2019)

So white it is. Now we have to pick bar tape? lol (White again and a white saddle)

Oh yeah... a couple of white brackets to hang it on the wall as well because it will look far too good to actually ride and get dirty!


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Jun 2019)

I'm sorry to say the bar tape and saddle will be brown as I already have them 

I popped the shifters on this afternoon  I'm quite confident I haven't got the many washers in the right order so if anyone could point me the direction of an assembly diagram that would be jolly handy


----------



## midlife (2 Jun 2019)

http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=b48aada9-bfab-4996-bc5d-b2be53f7be59&Enum=104

They always looked a bit odd to me lol


----------



## MiK1138 (2 Jun 2019)

The Ivory lugs was deffo a good shout, looks the mutts nuts


----------



## carpenter (2 Jun 2019)

Thinking white for saddle, bar tape etc for my next rebuild to match Shimano rat traps - nothing wrong with a bit of honest sweat/grime


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Jun 2019)

carpenter said:


> Shimano rat traps



Ah yes, the pedals... This is where I'm going to upset some people so I'm leaving them until last 



midlife said:


> http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=b48aada9-bfab-4996-bc5d-b2be53f7be59&Enum=104
> 
> They always looked a bit odd to me lol



Great info, thanks for sharing  The asymmetry takes some getting used to  The rear seems to be 8 speed, I'm currently trying to work out how easy it will be to convert to 7 speed, otherwise I'll convert it to friction which should be fairly straight forward  The Sachs 7 speed freewheel I have should have 5.0mm spacing which is what Campagnolo 8-speed appears to have so it might just work with an extra unused click to eliminate with the mech limit screws... Seems too easy so I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## carpenter (3 Jun 2019)

*MagLOCK Bike Pedal*


----------



## JhnBssll (3 Jun 2019)

Not quite that bad 

New seatpost arrived today so popped that on with the saddle. New cables are here tomorrow so I've started the bar tape as far as the levers, will finish it off once the cables are fitted tomorrow 

I picked up a cheap Zefal classic bottle cage too.


----------



## Vantage (3 Jun 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> I picked up a cheap Zefal classic bottle cage too.



I'm after some of those myself. Very pretty.


----------



## gareth01244 (4 Jun 2019)

Planet x sell the zefal bottle cages, I have a couple and they look great on the bike


----------



## JhnBssll (4 Jun 2019)

I collected a parcel today with some goodies in 

Firstly a vinyl chainstay protector which I have struggled to take a good photo of 








Next up some tyres; Michelin "dynamic classic", 700x23. They were cheap and I liked the tan sidewall 






This brings me to a question I thought I'd ask - the rims in the background will be built on to the campagnolo chorus hubs. They are brand new mavic Open Elites (on sale haha) and have just the single black decal on each rim. Should I keep the decal on, or try and remove it and have plain silver rims? My preference would be plain I think but i'm not 100% sure yet. I'm guessing they'll come off fairly easily but haven't tried yet 

Anyway, also completed this evening was to fit the brake cables, brake blocks and finish off the bar tape 









She's almost a whole bicycle now


----------



## carpenter (5 Jun 2019)

Looking like the dogs bits (in a very nice way). Must admit that I wasn't sure about your painting the entire lug cream - I didn't think it looked right in isolation, but as a complete unit it really works.
I would keep the wheel decals though


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2019)

@JhnBssll Are those the new pedals for this bike, the ones on the workbench behind the keyboard


----------



## JhnBssll (5 Jun 2019)

carpenter said:


> I would keep the wheel decals though



Interesting. I guess it would be easier to keep them, and I can always remove them at a later date if I decide to...



roadrash said:


> @JhnBssll Are those the new pedals for this bike, the ones on the workbench behind the keyboard



I'm afraid not  I'm putting the old shimano spd's on that I've got in the spares cupboard


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jun 2019)

I am so glad I can't paint like that.

Because if I could I would be spending every penny I had buying old frames and refurbishing them. I'd be bankrupt in a year.

Absolutely top job, chapeau sir.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Jun 2019)

Looking good, tan saddle and bar tape was defo the way to go, and perfect with tan wall tyres. White Saddles and bar tape only look good before you've ridden it, then just look grubby.


----------



## JhnBssll (8 Jun 2019)

Got the bottom bracket, chainset and front mech installed today  LBS had to help with the chainset by putting a recess into the chainstay so the inner ring cleared. Longer BB axle would have put the chain line out. No idea how it was before but should run sweet now 










Now waiting on spokes so I can build the wheels up then fit the freewheel, chain and gear cables ready for a final tweak


----------



## gareth01244 (8 Jun 2019)

Did you see how they recessed the chainstay?


----------



## JhnBssll (8 Jun 2019)

gareth01244 said:


> Did you see how they recessed the chainstay?



Yes I watched him do it, he used a pair of mole grips that he had modified with a profiled form to create the recess on one side and a flat plate on the other to spread the load. I was worried when he said he was going to use mole grips at first but when I saw the device he had created I was impressed by its elegance and it has come our rather well


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jun 2019)

I love your work, and what you’re doing to that bike, it looks fab. However your messy work bench is doing my head in. No offence.


----------



## JhnBssll (8 Jun 2019)

CarlP said:


> I love your work, and what you’re doing to that bike, it looks fab. However your messy work bench is doing my head in. No offence.



Thanks  No offence taken, it upsets me too. I need a bigger garage, I seem to be forever tidying it up and yet it always looks a mess


----------



## tom73 (8 Jun 2019)

Sounds like our house


----------



## JhnBssll (13 Jun 2019)

Progress today! I got an email at work from DHL saying they had left a parcel behind my gate. I knew it was the spokes I'd been waiting for so I couldnt wait to get home 

I started building up the front wheel first, repacked the hub with grease and started lacing...









With the front built up I started on the rear. First I whipped the axle out and moved a 5mm spacer from the non drive side to the drive side to make space for the 6-speed freewheel. I repacked the bearings with grease, reassembled and again started lacing...









Rim tape fitted to both wheels, tyres popped on to the rims and... Oh bum. No 23mm inner tubes  I'll have to pick some up tomorrow 

This didnt stop me popping the tyres on fully and fitting the wheels so I could trim the chain to length and fit it...






Why stop there? I had all the other bits, so I've now fitted the gear cables and pedals, indexed the gears and adjusted the brakes  Once the inner tubes go in tomorrow she's all ready for a test ride


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jun 2019)

Lovely. Looks smashing.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jun 2019)

Me likey!


----------



## otek59 (14 Jun 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Progress today! I got an email at work from DHL saying they had left a parcel behind my gate. I knew it was the spokes I'd been waiting for so I couldnt wait to get home
> 
> I started building up the front wheel first, repacked the hub with grease and started lacing...
> 
> ...


AMAZING


----------



## booze and cake (14 Jun 2019)

This has been excellent from start to finish, and the end result looks great. Well done and enjoy the ride, I'm sure you will


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

Very Nice


----------



## Paulus (14 Jun 2019)

I am in awe of your skills with the paint sprayer. Also the wheel building. The bike looks rather amazing.


----------



## JhnBssll (14 Jun 2019)

I've just ridden it around the block for the first time  It's a refreshing change from the carbon and Di2 of the Bianchi 

A few more photos now she's finished


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> I've just ridden it around the block for the first time  It's a refreshing change from the carbon and Di2 of the Bianchi
> 
> A few more photos now she's finished
> 
> ...


Nice , bars are at a bit of a funny angle for me though.


----------



## JhnBssll (14 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Nice , bars are at a bit of a funny angle for me though.



Genuine question - how are they supposed to be?  I bought the bars and stem together on eBay and left them exactly as they arrived as I had no idea what angle they should be at


----------



## tom73 (14 Jun 2019)




----------



## T4tomo (14 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Nice , bars are at a bit of a funny angle for me though.


You’re not riding it

That’s how those style of bars were ridden, the bottoms parallel to the ground, quite different to the modern drops where we tend to have the tops out to the hoods parallel to the ground.

Great job OP!


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

T4tomo said:


> You’re not riding it
> 
> That’s how those style of bars were ridden, the bottoms parallel to the ground, quite different to the modern drops where we tend to have the tops out to the hoods parallel to the ground.
> 
> Great job OP!


I've been riding this bike since 1974 and have been it's custodian since 76 (It belongs to my cousin Graham really,







The handlebars are set so that when I'm 'on the drops' my wrists are straight, my normal hand position then (as now) is to have my palms on the bend with the thumb pointed forwards as can be seen on the wear to the bartape of my Eguipe.


----------



## roadrash (14 Jun 2019)




----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Jun 2019)

T4tomo said:


> That’s how those style of bars were ridden, the bottoms parallel to the ground, quite different to the modern drops where we tend to have the tops out to the hoods parallel to the ground.



I've always ridden drop-bar bikes with the bar top flat and the drops at an angle. It reduces the reach to the hoods and is more comfortable on the arms. The OP has also got the bars set lower than would be normal for a non-racing rider. Normal set-up was anywhere from bars and saddle level, to bars about an inch or so lower. If the bars are set at a sensible height then the drops are more useable without doing your back in!


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> If the bars are set at a sensible height then the drops are more useable without doing your back in!


Yep, that's why I don't ride the Carlton as much these days.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Jun 2019)

I will say though. irrespective of the bars set-up, the result is absolutely stunning and is a credit to its owner. No modern stuff will ever equal the good looks of classic steel.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I've been riding this bike since 1974 and have been it's custodian since 76 (It belongs to my cousin Graham really,
> 
> View attachment 470693
> 
> ...


Different style of drop bars to those on the Ian May if you look carefully.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jun 2019)

Love that bike. I’m disappointed that it’s finished though, I was enjoying reading the updates. 

Great looking bike.


----------



## midlife (14 Jun 2019)

Looking good . Bottom of the bars parallel with the road (or a fraction tilted up) with the levers set like this


----------



## otek59 (14 Jun 2019)

That is fantastic,outstanding workmanship you must be delighted with the results, if any of my rebuilds are half as good as this I’ll be more than happy


----------



## Paulus (15 Jun 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> I've just ridden it around the block for the first time  It's a refreshing change from the carbon and Di2 of the Bianchi
> 
> A few more photos now she's finished
> 
> ...


That bike is going to turn heads as you ride along, I hope you are not self conscious. A wonderful machine.


----------



## RamoRuon (15 Jun 2019)

funk2monk said:


> I've seen this spray.bike paint .... Has anyone used this before?



Yeah, I've posted my experience with it elsewhere. Long story short, stick with their matte colours, if you're keen on buying from them.

It's a lot more work than you think. 

And as chriswoody says, the results are not always what you hoped for, so be prepared for additional costs (especially if you're on a budget).


----------



## RamoRuon (15 Jun 2019)

That's one handsome steed  *quickly closes mouth to stop drooling* 

Congratulations  !


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Jun 2019)

@JhnBssll great thread and a fantastic looking Ian May.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2019)

I think we need more photos of the working machine so we can all drool over them


----------



## Mugshot (24 Jun 2019)

@JhnBssll echoing what everyone else is saying, that looks fabulous, give yourself a massive pat on the back.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jun 2019)

This thread joins Chris woody's bamboo frame build as one of the best ever. There's nothing better than seeing the results of real craftsmanship.


----------



## JhnBssll (24 Jun 2019)

Thanks all, you're too kind  I'll try and take some decent photos of her out in the open in the near future


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Thanks all, you're too kind  I'll try and take some decent photos of her out in the open in the near future


----------



## galaxy (30 Sep 2019)

Excellent thread, great job on the build.


----------



## JhnBssll (13 Oct 2019)

In case anyone is interested, the Ian May is now up for sale for £595 - contact me if you're interested. I need to make space for the next project


----------



## Nigelnightmare (14 Oct 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> In case anyone is interested, the Ian May is now up for sale for £595 - contact me if you're interested. I need to make space for the next project


Damn shame that I can't ride upwrong's anymore or it would be a N+1


----------



## JhnBssll (27 Mar 2020)

This has now sold and will be making it's way to it's new owner once armageddon is done and dusted


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 Mar 2020)

JhnBssll said:


> Degreased and lacquered
> 
> View attachment 468237
> View attachment 468236
> ...



Stunning! Beautiful & great colours.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Mar 2020)

What I find rather odd in all this is that someone used a really rare genuine Ian May frame to create a Fakenago, which must be far more common bike!


----------



## Duffy (13 Sep 2021)

Folks
due to being knocked off of my bike in April and suffering 4 fractures to my lower spine, my days of comfortably riding drop handlebars are behind me. 
I bought this bike from John and other than replacing the chain for a longer one and replacing the bar tape with Brooks leather to match the saddle, it is as it was then. 
However it's gathering dust and it needs to be sold (along with various other bikes) 
If anybody is interested, please message me 
Thanks!


----------



## JhnBssll (13 Sep 2021)

Very sorry to hear that mate. Good luck with the sale - I'd be tempted to buy it back, but then it would just gather dust at mine instead


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Sep 2021)

JhnBssll said:


> - I'd be tempted to buy it back, but then it would just gather dust at mine instead



You could of course ride it, which would give some payback for all the hours you put into restoring it!


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2021)

PS don't be too hasty. It's taken me five years to get back on my road bikes after a similar injury. I do get pain in my back after a few hours on them, and they are lower and longer reach than that. You aren't going to be ready just yet. It's taken me years.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2021)

PS I am doing a ride this weekend with two very fast cc'ers out to my van in Wales. 75 miles, then beers, then ride home. We are then back there in the cars two weeks later with MTBs. Don't give up.... The lads, and me, never thought I'd ride road again. My best bike is something else... 

The thing is we have all had major injuries recently...


----------



## Duffy (14 Sep 2021)

I genuinely appreciate the sentiment however I’ve got arthritis already and the expectation is that this combined with the new injuries are going to reduce my flexibility longer term. 
I’m not giving up cycling, just working towards bikes with a more upright position


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Sep 2021)

It's perfectly feasible to ride a leightweight road frame with flat bars and a more upright posture. My own Ian May is a Reynolds 531ST tourer which had been previously converted by someone to a flat bar commuting hack and used as a station bike by the scratches on it.
My intention is to fit it with an alloy 700c wheel with a Sturmey 3 speed in it that I acquired, and make it into a lightweight roadster with suitable flat bars. With old-school steel frames with horizontal top tubes, so long as the frame isn't too small for the rider, you can usually get a comfortably high bar height.


----------



## Duffy (16 Sep 2021)

I’m sure it is but that’d involve bodging the bike into something it wasn’t really intended for which would be a waste
If it was something ordinary/modern/easy replaceable fair enough
However that would be to miss the point of this bike and rebuild entirely


----------

